# Cable's big advantage - DMAs



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

Cable's BIGGEST advantage in is being able to offer more than one DMA's local channels.

DBS needs to address this situation as it is a big sticking point for many people.

Comcast - Trenton NJ (Mercer County) -PHILADELPHIA DMA- gets:
WCBS-New York City (CBS)
KYW-Philadelphia (CBS)
WNBC-New York City (NBC)
WCAU-Philadelphia (NBC)
WPVI-Philadelphia (ABC)
WABC-New York City (ABC)
WNYW-New York City(FOX)
WTXF-Philadelphia (FOX)
WWOR-Secaucus, NJ (UPN)
WPSG-Philadelphia (UPN)
WPIX-New York City (WB)
WPHL-Philadelphia (WB)
PAX/TEL/UNI - only from Philadelphia
No FUT affiliate is carried

Comcast - Ocean County, NJ -NEW YORK DMA- offers:
WCBS-New York City (CBS)
KYW-Philadelphia (CBS)
WNBC-New York City (NBC)
WCAU-Philadelphia (NBC)
WPVI-Philadelphia (ABC)
WABC-New York City (ABC)
WNYW-New York City(FOX)
WTXF-Philadelphia (FOX)
WWOR-Secaucus, NJ (UPN)
WPSG-Philadelphia (UPN)
WPIX-New York City (WB)
WPHL-Philadelphia (WB)
PAX/FUT/UNI - only from NYC 
No TEL affiliate carried

Comcast of Hackettstown NJ (Warren County) -NEW YORK DMA- offers:
WNYW-New York City(FOX)
WTXF-Philadelphia (FOX)
WNBC-New York City (NBC)
WCAU-Philadelphia (NBC)
CBS/UPN/WB/UNI only from NYC
No TEL or FUT affiliate is carried

Cablevision of Monmouth County NJ -New York DMA- offers:
WNBC-New York City (NBC)
WCAU-Philadelphia (NBC)
WPVI-Philadelphia (ABC)
WABC-New York City (ABC)
WNYW-New York City(FOX)
WTXF-Philadelphia (FOX)
WPIX-New York City (WB)
WPHL-Philadelphia (WB)
CBS/UPN/TEL/FUT/UNI only from NYC


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think satellite should be allowed to show the neighboring DMA since cable is allowed to do so.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

&#8230;_agreed_.

Evidently, there are rules that allow cable more access to DMAs for cities that border -- even for those that favor one DMA versus the other. I'm in Wayne county part of Michigan -- county seat is Detroit -- and there's no question we're in the Detroit, Mich. DMA. But two neighboring counties south of me -- Monroe and Lenawee -- fall into two separate DMAs. Monroe, with the city of Monroe its county seat, is in the Detroit DMA; Lenawee, with the city of Adrian its country seat, is in the Toledo, Ohio DMA. Both get from cable channels from Detroit and Toledo. However, for those residents who have either Dish Network or DirecTv are allowed just one DMA (according to their location, of course).


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it was one of the things left out of the original SHIVA that is being addressed in the new one. If the house and senate can ever create a merged bill and pass it, then this will be solved.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I dont believe it is in all versions. Therefore it may not be addressed.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Exactly there's two different bills right now, senate and house.

Major differences:
House has significantly viewed provision
Senate has Digital White Area provision


----------



## RaceTrack (Jun 11, 2004)

Gsh, they need to just link those and get those both passed. I hate being abile to only get 1 dma when cable has more.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Last I heard there were 2 separate Senate versions. And you cant pass more than one bill.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Compromise, compromise!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I still think that DBS should be able to offer any local channel that it carries to anyone who is within the Grade B contour of its signal. Plus if a local cable companies carries a channel (that might be out of Grade B range) then DBS should also be able to carry that.

That said, I wouldn't get a SuperDish just to get the Baltimore channels that I don't get right now from my Wash DC DMA Dish 500.

But I do wonder, would I have to pay for two sets of locals?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Cyclone, while I feel the same way you do. the idea makes sense to us not in the business - therefore - it won't be considered


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Whatever cable offers satellite should be able to offer the same things in the same area. It is not only unfair to the consumer but to the satellite companies as well.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> I still think that DBS should be able to offer any local channel that it carries to anyone who is within the Grade B contour of its signal. Plus if a local cable companies carries a channel (that might be out of Grade B range) then DBS should also be able to carry that.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't get a SuperDish just to get the Baltimore channels that I don't get right now from my Wash DC DMA Dish 500.
> 
> But I do wonder, would I have to pay for two sets of locals?


The Terre Haute locals became available September 30th. Many people were glad to finally have them on satellite. However, many are shocked they only get 4 stations. Most people in the southern part of the DMA get Evansville's Fox 7 WTVW on cable and over the air. They consider it one of their primary stations but its not on satellite!

Terre Haute has no ABC station so they have to have a distant one and many don't like the fact they are paying $5 for locals, but then have to pay an additonal $1.50 each for ABC and WB-which means $8 a month for local networks, while other DMAs get all stations for the $5. Dish needs to address the pricing issue on missing affiliates.


----------

